# EXERCISE



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

I have purchased a hedgehog that is 1 year old. She had never had an exercise wheel. Prior to purchasiing her, your website said it was important for the hedgie to excercise. So, I purchased a large wheel.

She refuses to use the exercise wheel but loves the exercise ball. Is the ball safe for a hedgehog to use? She always poos and pees in it.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

No, running balls are not good for hedgehogs. Their nails can get caught in the ventilation holes and when put in one, they are basically forced to run. They might be running for joy, fear, etc.
What kind of wheel does she have? 
You can also buy a playpen for her to run around in, during supervised playtime.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

I returned the wheel, but can return the ball and buy another wheel. She is in a large aquarium, so the big wheel did not fit. What kind and size wheel should I buy. Pet stores around here do not have much hedgehog specific items. She is 1 year old.
Thanks for your help


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, I you should return the running ball. Here is a link to probably the best wheel on the market as of now: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844

Also, you should get an actual cage instead of an aquarium. I can explain more on your other thread.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Just ordered a Carolina Storm Wheel. Thanks. Would like to know more about a cage...what cage to buy. I would have no idea how to put in a loft. I don't think Gia, my hedgehog, even had any tubes, pvc, etc to play in with previous owner. Let me know where the next thread is?
Thank you


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Great, that's wonderful! 

Did you already read through all of the pages of the cage setup thread? You don't need a loft necessarily, some hedgehogs won't even use them. 

A thread is the topic that people reply on. You started two.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for your help. Yes, I have a thread concerning a home also.I did check out the other pictures. Soemone is helping me with housing on the other tread...didn't know what a thread was..lol :lol: 
Eventually will get little Gia in the best set up for her to be happy and loved.
Thanks again,
Terry


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's okay that you didn't know what a thread was, I didn't either at first. Also, I believe I am helping you on your other thread. :lol:  
You are very welcome, of course!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome Terry! It sound's like you are on your way to making Gia very happy! There's lots of great info here & many good pictures to help you figure things out. Everyone is very helpful.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for everyone's help. I checked out this site prior to purchasing Gia. Her previous owner said she came with everything she needed, but I am finding this was not exactly the case. She isn't biting quite as much and I play with her daily. Guess we are just getting used to each other.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Terry, 
What food are you feeding Gia? Also, do you have a heating setup?
Kudos to you for caring enough to take our suggestions!


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

I am feeding her:Wellness Indoor Health per the suggestions on this site. She likes it.

Heating setup: She came with a lamp and 75watt bulb. I thought it was a heating lamp, but now think it is just a light bulb..although small in size. Guess I need to get a ceramic heat emitter. Hope I can use it with this attachable lamp. One of the pet stores told me the emitters bulbs blow out very frequently and the bulb was $44. Is this what I need to buy?


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy to have your suggestions. You are the ones with the experience. I appreciate you taking the time to share it with me and little Gia.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

That's good. 
As for the heating, I am not the best about it, but here is a great thread that LG[LizardGirl] started: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

This is the exact link I used to learn about the CHE.
Thanks again,
Terry


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

It's so nice to see someone so eager to learn and do the best he can for his hedgie. <3 Welcome to HHC, Terry, it's nice to have you here. I'm glad you and Gia are already becoming accustomed to each other, but the fun is only just beginning. You're going to really enjoy her, hedgehogs are wonderful pets as long as you understand them, and I don't think you're going to have any problems in that department.

There are many milestones to look forward to, including - but not limited to - the first time she takes a treat from you, her first affectionate snuggle time with you, her first bath (actually, that one may be a little on the tough side - both of my hedgepiglets HATE bathing, but you may be lucky; maybe Gia will be one of the ones who likes it) and of course, many future wheeling sessions once her Carolina Storm Wheel arrives.

Hedgies are lots of fun, as anyone here can tell you. Please ask us anything, we're always here to help. Once again, welcome to HHC, and I wish you many happy years with Gia.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the help and hospitality. I look forward to getting the Carolina Storm Wheel. All she does is sleep, except when I wake her up to play. I guess she didn't play much with her previous owner. Will she just get on the wheel by herself?....Getting ahead of myself...don't even have the wheel yet. 

Gia and I are two girls on a mission to fun, health and happiness.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hey Terry  and welcome to HHC
The carolina storm wheel is fairly large and will most likely not fit in your aquarium. I seen on another thread you where looking for another cage and wanted to say the extra large cage you posted would work great with the CSW  .
X-Large:
Dimensions: 47" L x 22" W x 37" H
The cage is 20" tall and the legs are 17" tall.
Color: White w/ Light Blue Frame and pan
Prevue item: #620


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Larry,
Thanks and us girls, Gia and I, look forward to receiving the Storm.
Since the previous owners didn't have a wheel for her, and since she is already 1 year old, ....will she know what to do with it.

I had purchased a wheel for her earlier, but she refused to stay on it and would not walk on it. Is there anything you can suggest for me to do, to help Gia get used to the Storm.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Once you get the wheel, you can show it to her for the first time during a playtime session. That way you can see if she'll get on it by herself or you can try on place her on it and spin it slowly and see if she takes to it, rather than just stinking it in the cage and hoping for the best.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Terry said:


> Larry,
> Thanks and us girls, Gia and I, look forward to receiving the Storm.
> Since the previous owners didn't have a wheel for her, and since she is already 1 year old, ....will she know what to do with it.
> 
> I had purchased a wheel for her earlier, but she refused to stay on it and would not walk on it. Is there anything you can suggest for me to do, to help Gia get used to the Storm.


Most hogs will take to it right away  hopefully she will to  . The CSW comes with a litter pan that slides underneath the wheel,if I were you I would try the wheel without the litter pan for the 1st few days and she how she does. How does her nails look? Long nails will keep alot of hogs from wheeling.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks.
Ok, hopefully she will like this wheel. I will keep ya'll informed. Gia and I are both Southern..so pardon the slow typing.
Thanks again for all your help and suggestions. Please feel free to share any ideas you may have with me. I am always open to learning from the people with the experience.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Terry said:


> Gia and I are both Southern..so pardon the slow typing.


 :lol: Me too  i'm from North by-god Carolina


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Just checked her nails and they are a little long. Please don't tell me I have to trim them. How do I do that with out getting quilled and bitten to dealth Oh dear.
What do I trim them with?
Help!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You can put her in the sink with a small amount of water to cover her feet, while you pick up a foot at a time and clip the nails with a regular pair of baby nail clippers. Remember though, do not clip the nail quick, which will look light pink in the middle of her nail.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Merciful Georgia. I had no idea. This could be interesting. 
Thanks for the info. When I am out buying my unscented soap tonight, I will pick up some baby nail clippers.

Where can I buy a CHE to go in my light? How expensive are they?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Are you looking for a bulb or a lamp?


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

I have the metal part that the bulb screws into, but I think the bulb is just a samll 25 wtt bulb. I am looking to buy somehtin to keep the cage warm..for heat. I read on a link on this site something about Ceramic Heat Emitters. A flat looking heat source. 

Is that what you would recommend? Where can I buy one/ What wattage? Cost?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

CHE's are a very highly recommended heating source. The bulb should be 100 watt according to LG's heating thread. Does your lamp have a sticker saying the maxium wattage it can handle?
You can buy the bulb and lamp [depending on what your sticker says] at a good pet store. They can be costly at first, but it pays off in the end. 
You will also need a good thermostat that is digital that you attach to the inside of the cage bars to know the exact temp at the time you look at it. The temp should be at a constant 73-78 degrees.


----------



## Terry (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, thanks. I checked with a couple of smaller pet stores, but they didn't have any. I will check at Petco.
Thanks again 
and
Happy Hedging
Terry


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

You're welcome again, and happy hedging to you too.


----------



## shealynn87 (Jun 6, 2010)

I was pretty nervous about nail clipping, I just got Dora a week and a half ago.This you tube video really helped me with clipping my little girl's nails  




This worked really well! Welcome to HHC!


----------

